# Bootcamp sur MacBook Pro avec Optibay



## nerdyiman (23 Août 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, 

gros dilemme ce soir, j'essaye d'installer Windows sur mon MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012 (j'ai essayé Windows 10 et Windows 7) sur mon second disque dur installer avec un optibay à la place du Superdrive mais j'obtiens une erreur lors du choix du disque sur lequel Windows va s'installer. j'ai essayé plusieurs combines (Formater puis suivant, Formater, supprimer puis nouveau pour une nouvelle partition mais rien) j'ai aussi essayé de faire une manipulation à travers le terminal de Windows en tapant quelque ligne pour reformater le disque dur en NTFS mais la mais la encore je n'arrive pas a passer l'étape du choix du disque dur.

Je ne sais quoi faire...Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

Salut *nerdyiman
*
Je suis très loin d'être un expert de l'installation de Win sur Mac > mais il me semble que : 

- tu dois installer un doublon d'OS X sur ton 2è disque > lancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» depuis la session de cet OS doublon > et alors je présume qu'il saura te créer une partition supplémentaire sur le 2è disque et la reconnaître comme destination d'installation de Windows.

- si tu ne veux pas que la partition OS X te prenne trop d'espace sur ce 2è disque > tu te cantonnes à une _clean instal_l et, lors du re-partitionnement, tu ne gardes qu'environ 40 Go pour le volume OS X > ce qui te laisse un gros volume pour Win.

[En résumé : j'ai l'impression que l'«Assistant BootCamp» requiert d'opérer sur le même espace-disque où se trouve inscrite la partition d'OS X dont il relève.]


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> [En résumé : j'ai l'impression que l'«Assistant BootCamp» requiert d'opérer sur le même espace-disque où se trouve inscrite la partition d'OS X dont il relève.]


Oui, et ça toujours été comme ça, OS X via Boot Camp impose systématiquement que la partition qui sera créée se fasse obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne et sans aucune autre partition de présente.


----------



## nerdyiman (24 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *nerdyiman
> *
> Je suis très loin d'être un expert de l'installation de Win sur Mac > mais il me semble que :
> 
> ...





Locke a dit:


> Oui, et ça toujours été comme ça, OS X via Boot Camp impose systématiquement que la partition qui sera créée se fasse obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne et sans aucune autre partition de présente.



Super merci les gars je n'y avais pas pensé ! Encore merci


----------



## nerdyiman (25 Août 2016)

Je reouvre le sujet pour tout ceux qui aurait le meme probleme : l'installation de os x sur le disque dur ne resout en rien le probleme, il faut deconnecter votre disque dur/ssd du mac (le principal) et l'installation se deroule sans probleme ! Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Je reouvre le sujet pour tout ceux qui aurait le meme probleme : l'installation de os x sur le disque dur ne resout en rien le probleme, il faut deconnecter votre disque dur/ssd du mac (le principal) et l'installation se deroule sans probleme ! Merci en tout cas.


...c'est normal...


Locke a dit:


> Oui, et ça toujours été comme ça, OS X via Boot Camp impose systématiquement que la partition qui sera créée se fasse obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne et sans aucune autre partition de présente.


...comme tu as quand même créé une mini partition sur le second disque, il faut bien qu'il n'en reste qu'un.


----------



## nerdyiman (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> ...c'est normal...
> 
> ...comme tu as quand même créé une mini partition sur le second disque, il faut bien qu'il n'en reste qu'un.



encore un petit probleme, dés que je remets mon SSD windows ne boot plus correctement il m'affiche un curseur qui clignote...que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> encore un petit probleme, dés que je remets mon SSD windows ne boot plus correctement il m'affiche un curseur qui clignote...que dois-je faire ?


Il y a surement un conflit entre les deux disques durs. Tu redémarres bien en maintenant la touche Alt, aussi bien pour OS X que pour Windows ?


----------



## nerdyiman (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a surement un conflit entre les deux disques durs. Tu redémarres bien en maintenant la touche Alt, aussi bien pour OS X que pour Windows ?


Oui, je redemarre et dés que j'entend le bruit du Mac je maintiens Alt pour choisir entre les deux.


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

up


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Salut *nerdyiman
*
Ta session dans OS X ouverte > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande). En retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions de tes 2 disques > peux-tu faire un copier-coller de ce tableau ici (sans faire de capture d'écran) ?

=> c'est pour avoir une idée du dispositif logique d'ensemble sur tes disques...


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *nerdyiman
> *
> Ta session dans OS X ouverte > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis la commande :
> 
> ...


Salut macomaniac,

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            239.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Untitled                250.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         249.0 GB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X 2             +249.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 AD39B9A0-D7A7-4077-98CE-870773C3F4E4
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Salut *nerdyiman
*
Est-ce que la version d'OS X installée est «El Capitan» sur le SSD et sur le HDD ?


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *nerdyiman
> *
> Est-ce que la version d'OS X installée est «El Capitan» sur le SSD et sur le HDD ?


Oui la derniere version d'El Capitan sur les deux


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Je suppose que tu es dans ta session du volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD ? > si tu passes dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
csrutil status
```
 > laquelle s'informe de l'état du *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) > est-ce que tu obtiens en retour un "*Disabled*" (désactivé) ou un "*Enabled*" (activé) ?


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

Oui je suis dans la session principal du volume Macintosh HD du SSD, j'obtiens enabled, mais il semble que l'etat du SIP ne touche pas d'autres partitions non ?


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je suppose que tu es dans ta session du volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD ? > si tu passes dans le «Terminal» la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...


Oui je suis dans la session principal du volume Macintosh HD du SSD, j'obtiens enabled, mais il semble que l'etat du SIP ne touche pas d'autres partitions non ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Le *SIP* consiste en 6 flags en *NVRAM* que l'*EFI* charge au démarrage et passe à tout *boot_loader* (démarreur) *boot.efi* de type «El Capitan» > lequel le passe au *kernel* correspondant > ce qui active le *SIP* équitablement sur ton OS «El Capitan» du volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD et sur ton OS «El Capitan» du *Volume Logique Mac OS X 2* selon que tu démarres sur l'un ou l'autre de ces OS.

Mais le *SIP* induit un effet collatéral dans la *NVRAM* elle-même (d'après mon expérience) > en verrouillant une rubrique dite : *efi-boot-device* (chemin de boot automatique de l'*EFI*) contre des customisations d'adresse par des logiciels tiers. Or j'ai en tête de te proposer l'installation d'un *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage) alternatif de celui de l'*EFI* qui est activé par l'option "_alt_" : le boot_manager «rEFInd» > pour ce faire une adresse automatique au *boot_loader* de ce gestionnaire de boot alternatif doit être renseignée en *NVRAM* à la rubrique *efi-boot-device* > ce que l'activation du *SIP* empêcherait.

Tu saisis ce raisonnement tortueux de ma part ? - est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour cette expérimentation consistant à avoir automatiquement au démarrage l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage de «rEFInd» > pour vérifier s'il est capable d'afficher le volume *BOOTCAMP* et de le démarrer si tu le choisis ? > ce qui implique de désactiver le *SIP* (du moins provisoirement) ?


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le *SIP* consiste en 6 flags en *NVRAM* que l'*EFI* charge au démarrage et passe à tout *boot_loader* (démarreur) *boot.efi* de type «El Capitan» > lequel le passe au *kernel* correspondant > ce qui active le *SIP* équitablement sur ton OS «El Capitan» du volume *Macintosh HD* du SSD et sur ton OS «El Capitan» du *Volume Logique Mac OS X 2* selon que tu démarres sur l'un ou l'autre de ces OS.
> 
> Mais le *SIP* induit un effet collatéral dans la *NVRAM* elle-même (d'après mon expérience) > en verrouillant une rubrique dite : *efi-boot-device* (chemin de boot automatique de l'*EFI*) contre des customisations d'adresse par des logiciels tiers. Or j'ai en tête de te proposer l'installation d'un *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage) alternatif de celui de l'*EFI* qui est activé par l'option "_alt_" : le boot_manager «rEFInd» > pour ce faire une adresse automatique au *boot_loader* de ce gestionnaire de boot alternatif doit être renseignée en *NVRAM* à la rubrique *efi-boot-device* > ce que l'activation du *SIP* empêcherait.
> 
> Tu saisis ce raisonnement tortueux de ma part ? - est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour cette expérimentation consistant à avoir automatiquement au démarrage l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage de «rEFInd» > pour vérifier s'il est capable d'afficher le volume *BOOTCAMP* et de le démarrer si tu le choisis ? > ce qui implique de désactiver le *SIP* (du moins provisoirement) ?


J'avoue que ton raisonnement est un peu compliquer haha ! Est-ce qu'il ya des risques ? Si oui lesquels ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Aucun. Personnellement, sur mon _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ j'ai désactivé le *SIP* et j'utilise «rEFInd» pour gérer les 14 Systèmes démarrables installés sur mon SSD de 1 To [NB. on peut réactiver le *SIP* après que l'adresse au *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» soit inscrite en *NVRAM*].


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucun. Personnellement, sur mon _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ j'ai désactivé le *SIP* et j'utilise «rEFInd» pour gérer les 14 Systèmes démarrables installés sur mon SSD de 1 To [NB. on peut réactiver le *SIP* après que l'adresse au *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» soit inscrite en *NVRAM*].


Ah ouais 14 systemes quand meme.. Quelles sont les demarches ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

*- a)* pour désactiver le *SIP*.

Re-démarre en pressant les 2 touches *⌘R* > tu atteins (assez lentement) l'environnement de secours *Recovery* avec une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X > tu la négliges > barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu _Terminal_.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte tu saisis la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎.

L'instruction de désactivation du *SIP* s'appliquera à la *NVRAM* au re-démarrage.

--------------------​
*- b)* pour installer «rEFInd».

En fait, il y a 2 choix. Car «rEFInd» installe ses exécutables sur la partition *GUID n°1* du disque qui supporte le Système OS X à partir duquel on opère. Or tu as 2 disques (SSD & HDD) supportant chacun un même type d'OS X opérationnel. Donc tu as 2 partitions *GUID n°1* dite *ESP* (*E*FI *S*ystem *P*artition) susceptibles d'accueillir les exécutables de «rEFInd» : soit la *disk0s1* du SSD > soit la *disk1s1* du HDD.

Je suis forcé par le dispositif matériel et logique complexe de ton Mac > de m'engager moi-même dans des raisonnements eux-mêmes complexes. Donc ici la question est : à partir de quel OS installer «rEFInd» > ce qui revient à demander : sur laquelle des 2 partitions *ESP* lui faire installer ses binaires : la *disk0s1* ou la *disk1s1* ?

C'est peut-être du "chinois" > mais il faut bien "chinoiser" ici : si les exécutables de «rEFInd» sont installés sur la *disk0s1* du SSD > le HDD va être vu comme un disque secondaire quoique matériellement interne ; si les exécutables de «rEFInd» sont installés sur la *disk1s1* du HDD > le HDD a des chances d'être vu comme le disque principal et le SSD quoique en position logique principale (*disk0* ou pemier device) a des chances d'être vu comme disque secondaire > la primauté du HDD en tant que disque support des binaires de «rEFInd» pourrait permettre alors la reconnaissance du volume *BOOTCAMP* comme bootable... [tu vois le topo ?]

Je te propose donc d'installer «rEFInd» sur la partition *ESP* *disk1s1* du HDD > pour cela > tu dois re-démarrer depuis la *Recovery* (où tu as désactivé le *SIP*) avec "_alt_" et ouvrir une session dans le *Volume Logique Mac OS X 2* du HDD.

Ce préalable accompli > tu télécharges ici ☞*rEFInd*☜ qui est un *boot_manager* créé et maintenu par _Roderick Smith_ > tu obtiens un *refind-bin-0.10.3.zip* que tu désarchives en un dossier *refind-bin-0.10.3*. Je te conseille de conserver soigneusement ce dossier dans un endroit visible (par exemple l'espace racine de ton volume *Mac OS X 2*) afin de pouvoir réexécuter son programme d'installation si besoin était.

Cela fait > tu ouvres une fenêtre du «Terminal» dans laquelle tu tapes seulement :

```
sudo
```
et tu sautes *un espace* > puis tu fais un glisser-déposer direct dans la fenêtre de l'exécutable présent dans le dossier *refind-bin-0.10.3* = *refind-install* > ce qui inscrit automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom > ce qui te donne une commande du type :

```
sudo /chemin_au_fichier/refind-install
```
et ↩︎ > une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) > tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎.

L'exécutable va monter la partition *ESP* (*E*FI *S*ystem *P*artition) *disk1s1* du disque en un volume = *EFI* > dans lequel existe déjà un dossier *EFI* contenant un sous-dossier *APPLE* > à côté, l'installateur va créer 2 sous-dossiers *refind* et *tools* > le sous-dossier *refind* contenant (entre autres) le *boot_loader refind_x64.efi* de «rEFInd» > puis le volume *EFI* va être démonté > et un chemin de boot automatique de l'*EFI* inscrit en *NVRAM* à la rubrique *efi-boot-device*.

Ainsi > en cas de démarrage sans options > l'*EFI* (*Programme Interne* du Mac ici) va exécuter automatiquement le *boot_loader refind_x64.efi* sur la partition *disk1s1* de l'*ESP* du HDD > ce qui va faire s'afficher l'écran gestionnaire de démarrage de «rEFInd». Une fois que tu as sélectionné un volume > tu peux éventuellement en pressant la touche *F2* faire s'afficher la panneau des démarrages avec option sur ce volume > tu lances le démarrage par la touche "Entrée" comme à l'ordinaire.

--------------------​
=> une fois «rEFInd» installé depuis la session de ton volume *Mac OS X 2* du HDD > re-démarre normalement (sans option - pas de touche "_alt_") > tu devrais obtenir l'écran gestionnaire de disques démarrables de «rEFInd» > est-ce que le volume *BOOTCAMP* est affiché (même sous un nom inhabituel) ? > si oui et si tu le choisis > peux-tu démarrer dessus ?


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *- a)* pour désactiver le *SIP*.
> 
> Re-démarre en pressant les 2 touches *⌘R* > tu atteins (assez lentement) l'environnement de secours *Recovery* avec une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires OS X > tu la négliges > barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu _Terminal_.
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ce super tuto, j'obtient en effet l'écran pour choisir au démarrage du mac mais bootcamp ne boot toujours pas (tiret blanc qui clignote..)
Faut-il que j'installe rEFInd sur Macintosh HD sur le SSD ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Faut-il que j'installe rEFInd sur Macintosh HD sur le SSD ?



Tu peux essayer cette alternative afin d'épuiser le champ de possibilité offert par «rEFInd». En cas d'échec (prévisible) > il faudra explorer une autre perspective.


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux essayer cette alternative afin d'épuiser le champ de possibilité offert par «rEFInd».


Est-ce que tu penses que ca en vaut la peine ? Faut-il desinstaller rEFInd puisque je vais installer sur Macintosh HD ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Ce n'est pas la peine de désinstaller. Tu démarres sur *Macintosh HD* > et tu tapes dans son «Terminal» :

```
sudo
```
 seulement > tu sautes un espace > tu vas chercher dans le volume alternatif monté *Mac OS X 2* le dossier *refind-bin-0.10.3* et tu fais un glisser-déposer du fichier *refind-install* que tu y trouves dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» > tu exécutes la commande.

Les binaires de «rEFInd» vont être installés sur la partition *disk0s1* du SSD et le chemin de démarrage en *NVRAM* édité en conséquence (ainsi les binaires subsistant sur la partition *disk1s1* du HDD seront désormais inactifs et ne gêneront en rien).


----------



## nerdyiman (27 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la peine de désinstaller. Tu démarres sur *Macintosh HD* > et tu tapes dans son «Terminal» :
> 
> ```
> sudo
> ...


Bon ca ne marche toujours pas  ! Pourtant c'etait tellement logique que j'etais sur que ca allait marcher m'enfin bon ... Un moyen de desinstaller rEFInd ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

Pour "désinstaller" «rEFInd», il suffit de désactiver l'exécution automatique de son *boot_loader* par l'*EFI* au démarrage. Ce qui revient à effacer l'adresse à ce *boot_loader* inscrite en *NVRAM* (qui est une petite mémoire non volatile de la Carte-Mère visitée en phase de pré-démarrage par l'*EFI* afin d'y charger les instructions inscrites).

Une méthode facile pour cela : dans ta session de l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* de ton SSD > tu vas à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Disque de démarrage_ > tu sélectionnes le volume *Macintosh HD* affiché dans le champ rectangulaire > tu presses le bouton "_Redémarrer_" => tu vas pouvoir vérifier que ton Mac re-démarre automatiquement sur l'OS «El Capitan» de ton SSD, sans affichage de l'écran gestionnaire de boot de «rEFInd». Simplement, parce qu'en *NVRAM* une adresse au volume de cet OS a été substituée à celle qui pointait au *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi * de «rEFInd».

--------------------​


nerdyiman a dit:


> Pourtant c'etait tellement logique que j'etais sur que ca allait marcher



J'étais moins confiant que toi, de mon côté, dans le succès du procédé «rEFInd» - mais autant vérifier expérimentalement n'est-ce pas ? si un *boot_manager* alternatif de celui, natif, de l'*EFI* du Mac ne pouvait pas faire l'affaire...

Pour que je me représente avec exactitude la situation qui est la tienne : le volume *BOOTCAMP* est-il affiché à l'écran obtenu avec "_alt_" ou à celui de «rEFInd», mais non démarrable si tu le choisis ? Ou bien le volume *BOOTCAMP* n'est-il pas affiché du tout  sur aucun de ces écrans gestionnaires de démarrage, et par suite non choisissable comme disque de démarrage ?


----------



## nerdyiman (29 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour "désinstaller" «rEFInd», il suffit de désactiver l'exécution automatique de son *boot_loader* par l'*EFI* au démarrage. Ce qui revient à effacer l'adresse à ce *boot_loader* inscrite en *NVRAM* (qui est une petite mémoire non volatile de la Carte-Mère visitée en phase de pré-démarrage par l'*EFI* afin d'y charger les instructions inscrites).
> 
> Une méthode facile pour cela : dans ta session de l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* de ton SSD > tu vas à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Disque de démarrage_ > tu sélectionnes le volume *Macintosh HD* affiché dans le champ rectangulaire > tu presses le bouton "_Redémarrer_" => tu vas pouvoir vérifier que ton Mac re-démarre automatiquement sur l'OS «El Capitan» de ton SSD, sans affichage de l'écran gestionnaire de boot de «rEFInd». Simplement, parce qu'en *NVRAM* une adresse au volume de cet OS a été substituée à celle qui pointait au *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi * de «rEFInd».
> 
> ...



Oui le volume est bien présent quand je démarre le Mac (avec ou sans rEFInd). Un nouveau problème est tout de même survenue lors de cette opération, je n'ai plus de son sur mon Mac avec les hauts parleurs, j'ai du son avec les écouteur et le prise jack du mac fait ressortir une lumière rouge. HELP!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Salut *nerdyiman
*
Si le volume *BOOTCAMP* est affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de boot de l'*EFI* comme à celui de «rEFInd» > c'est que le *boot_loader .efi* de démarrage du Système Windows est repéré au scan des volumes par les deux *boot_managers*.

Qu'il ne soit pas exécutable par l'*EFI* comme démarreur de Windows si tu choisis ce volume comme disque de démarrage lorsque tes 2 disques (SSD et HDD) coexistent ; alors que le volume *BOOTCAMP* démarre, par contre, si le HDD est seul en place, le SSD ayant été ôté (si j'ai bien suivi tes péripéties) > voilà qui pose un problème théorique assez pointu.

Mon inexpertise radicale dans le Système Windows me handicape fort ici > alors je ne me hasarde qu'en mode conjecturel aléatoire.

2 tables de partitions coexistent sur le disque-Système d'un Mac : la *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able) principale sur les blocs *1-32* d'en-tête du disque ; et une *MBR* (*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord) secondaire sur le bloc initial *0*. Cette section de blocs : *0 > 32* constitue le *secteur de boot* ou *carte d'amorçage* du disque pour l'*EFI*.

- Lorsqu'aucun Système Windows n'est installé sur le disque du Mac > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est du type : *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) > elle ne représente en mode *MBR* l'espace du disque que comme constitué d'une "mono-partition" in-partitionnable > mappage "d'un seul tenant" qui "protège" la table *GPT* principale contre des initiatives indues de la part d'installateurs de logiciels Windows.

- Lorsqu'un Système Windows s'installe sur le disque du Mac > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est convertie au statut : *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) > elle représente en mode *MBR* l'espace du disque comme constitué d'au plus 3 partitions qui sont les échos exacts de partitions pré-définies dans la *GPT* principale > ce qui permet à un installateur de Windows de "voir" la partition-cible où installer cet OS. Mais, je le conjecture aussi, lorsqu'on choisit de démarrer la partition *BOOTCAMP*, la table *HMBR* doit servir à l'*EFI* dans cette occurrence de *carte d'amorçage* pour son exécution du *boot_loader* de Windows (en lieu et place de la *GPT* qui lui sert de *carte d'amorçage* en cas de démarrage d'un *boot.efi* d'OS X) > je conjecture donc ici une capacité de bascule entre les cartes d'amorçage utilisées par l'*EFI* au démarrage.​
=> j'admets le caractère aventureux de ces conjectures > qui me permettent de me figurer ainsi le nœud du problème lorsque tu as en place tes 2 disques internes : SSD et HDD =>

- sur ton SSD, la *MBR* du bloc *0* est forcément un *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR* monopartitionnée), car aucun Système Windows n'est installé sur ce disque > c'est uniquement sur le bloc *0* du HDD que réside la *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) tri-partitionnée qui peut servir de *carte d'amorçage* du boot du volume *BOOTCAMP* par l'*EFI*.

- en cas de coexistence interne de tes 2 disques (SSD et HDD) > je suppose que la présence de la *PMBR* sur le bloc *0* du SSD invalide la capacité de bascule sur la *HMBR* du bloc *0* du HDD pour l'*EFI* = verrouillage de la *carte d'amorçage* du HDD sur la *GPT* principale > ce qui ferait que l'*EFI* n'aurait pas accès sur ce disque à la bonne *carte d'amorçage* (*HMBR*) quand tu tentes de démarrer sur *BOOTCAMP*.​
=> cette "occultation" de la carte d'amorçage *HMBR* du HDD par la prééminence de la *PMBR* du SSD constitue, je l'admets, une création de mon imagination logique > ce afin de tenter de "concevoir" la raison de ton échec à booter Windows du volume *BOOTCAMP*. Si cette conjecture assez "fantastique" correspond néanmoins un tantinet à l'état des choses logiques > alors tu ne pourras jamais booter le Windows de ton HDD sans modifier la configuration logique de tes 2 disques.

--------------------​
La solution que j'aperçois à ton problème est celle qui est utilisée dans les _iMac_ qui comportent 2 disques internes (un SSD et un HDD) exactement comme ton _MacBook Pro_. Les 2 partitions majeures des 2 disques sont associées logiquement dans un dispositif *CoreStorage* dit : Fusion Drive, lequel est capable d'exporter un *Volume Logique* unique apparaissant d'un seul tenant pour l'utilisateur.

Dans une telle configuration, une partition *BOOTCAMP* est parfaitement installable toujours exclusivement sur le HDD, exactement à la place qu'elle occupe actuellement chez toi (*disk1s4*) et, dans cette configuration d'association logique des disques pour exporter un volume unique *Macintosh HD* > le Système Windows du volume *BOOTCAMP* est parfaitement démarrable par l'*EFI* de la Carte-Mère (qui, dans ce dispositif, doit pouvoir basculer au boot sur la *carte d'amorçage HMBR *du bloc *0* du HDD).

L'inconvénient pour mettre en place un Fusion Drive associatif des 2 partitions majeures *disk0s2* & *disk1s2* > c'est qu'il faut entièrement les reformater au préalable > ce qui fait qu'aucun OS pré-installé sur l'une ou l'autre ne peut être conservé. Pour mettre en place un Fusion Drive > il conviendrait donc que tu clones au préalable le contenu de ton volume *Macintosh HD* sur un DDE > ce qui te donnerait un Système démarrable en externe préservant toutes tes données > sur lequel tu pourrais démarrer pour reformater tes partitions > générer ton Fusion Drive > et alors re-cloner à rebours ton clone dans le *Volume Logique* du Fusion Drive sur lequel tu pourrais re-démarrer.

Dans cette nouvelle configuration > le volume *Macintosh HD* d'un seul tenant d'OS X aurait une taille de *239,8 Go* (SSD - pas de *Recovery HD* sur ce disque) + *250,2 Go* (HDD - *Recovery HD* sur ce disque) = *490 Go* > ce qui te donnerait un espace quasiment doublé, sans aucune perte de réactivité grâce au SSD sur lequel serait installé d'entrée le Système et les applications.

Dans cette configuration, ta partition *BOOTCAMP* serait a priori démarrable - sinon celle déjà en place (à voir...) > du moins une dans laquelle tu ré-installerais Windows...

=> qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce scénario global ? Il peut te paraître complexe à mettre en œuvre > mais reconnais que tu as des exigences complexes au départ (booter OS X vs Windows) > sur la base d'une configuration matérielle complexe (2 disques internes : SSD & HDD). En résumé : tu as transformé ton _MacBook Pro_ en une espèce d'_iMac _portable > autant pousser l'assimilation jusqu'au bout et adapter à ton _iMacBook Pro_ la solution logique qui fonctionne avec les _iMac_...

[Je ne vois pas trop le lien du problème du son avec tout ça > mais il se réglerait du même coup - j'imagine...]

--------------------​


----------



## nerdyiman (29 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *nerdyiman
> *
> Si le volume *BOOTCAMP* est affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de boot de l'*EFI* comme à celui de «rEFInd» > c'est que le *boot_loader .efi* de démarrage du Système Windows est repéré au scan des volumes par les deux *boot_managers*.
> 
> ...



Je suis juste épaté par tes compétence et ta capacité a pouvoir résoudre et comprendre ce genre de problème si complexe !
J'aimerai voir si possible avant d'engager n'importe quelle opération un tuto afin d'estimer l'ampleur de la démarche.
Ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre c'est que beaucoup de gens passent par cette configuration mais n'ont pourtant pas tout ces problèmes.
Quant au son j'ai penser au rEFInd, le problème est apparemment survenu après l'installation de cet outil, je pourrais peut-être résoudre cela en le desinstallant.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Pour désactiver «rEFInd» > depuis ta session dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (SSD) > va comme tu l'avais déjà fait auparavant à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Disque de démarrage_ => sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* affiché > presse la bouton "_Re-démarrer_".

Cette manipulation graphique a inscrit en *NVRAM*, à la rubrique *efi-boot-device*, une adresse de démarrage automatique sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton SSD. Ce faisant, l'ancienne adresse qui pointait au *boot_loader refind_x64.efi* sur la partition *ESP disk0s1* du SSD a été effacée. En conséquence : les binaires de «rEFInd» sont complètement inactifs au démarrage de ton Mac (fichiers dormants).

=> vérifie si cette désactivation a une incidence ou pas sur ton problème de son.

[NB. Si tu tiens absolument non seulement à une désactivation de «rEFInd» au démarrage > mais aussi à une désinstallation (effacement) de ses binaires > tu n'auras qu'à re-demander > je te dirais comment faire. Je persiste à ne pas voir de lien logique entre «rEFInd» et un problème de son...].

--------------------​Pour ce qui est de la manœuvre Fusion Drive : l'essentiel pour toi est de disposer d'un DDE USB capable de recueillir dans son volume les données (Système + perso) de ton volume *Macintosh HD*. Ce volume ne fait que *239 Go* de capacité, ce qui n'est pas énorme. Pour savoir combien tu as de données dedans > passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
df -H
```
 qui va scanner les volumes montés et afficher en retour leur taille avec la quantité d'espace occupé vs espace libre. Tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau ici.

Si la quantité de données restait modérée (dans les *150 Go*) > il se pourrait que tu aies déjà un DDE avec un volume recelant des données, mais possédant un espace libre suffisant (disons *200 Go*) > alors un repartitionnement non destructeur du volume initial non plus que de ses données > libérerait un 2è volume vide d'une capacité suffisante pour recueillir le clone de ton volume *Macintosh HD*.

Si j'insiste sur ce point > c'est que c'est le seul ustensile matériel dont tu aies besoin. Une fois en possession d'un tel DDE, dont le disque doit avoir une table de partition *GPT* (*GUID*) et le volume une format *JHFS+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*) pour qu'il soit amorçable en mode "boot" par ton Mac > réaliser le clone (= image-miroir démarrable d'un Système avec ses données) sera l'enfance de l'art grâce au logiciel «Carbon Copy Cloner» que tu peux utiliser 1 mois gratuitement en mode démo (sans limitations fonctionnelles).

Une fois ton clone fait (en gros c'est une opération de recopie avec quelques raffinements autour) > tu pourras démarrer sur lui en mode externe et tu te trouveras dans un double de ton environnement habituel du SSD. Il sera facile dans le «Terminal» du clone de manipuler logiquement les 2 disques internes de ton Mac pour réaliser le Fusion Drive. Ça prend 2 minutes à tout casser.

Ensuite, clonage à l'envers du clone (= "_source_") sur le volume logique vide exporté par le Fusion Drive (= "_destination_"). Tu n'auras plus qu'à re-démarrer enfin sur ce "clone du clone" toujours démarrable et équivalent à ton OS original.

=> ce descriptif que je viens de faire n'est pas exactement un tuto formel : c'est plutôt l'esquisse du sens général de la manœuvre. Rien de périlleux : si tu démarres sur ton clone, c'est que tu as là un Système bootable copie conforme de l'original, avec toutes tes données en double dedans. D'après ce clone > tu peux toujours opérer une recopie conforme et démarrable sur tout volume d'accueil offert par les disques internes de ton Mac. Donc rien à craindre a priori.

--------------------​Avant le sujet que tu as ouvert > je n'avais jamais rencontré de cas de figure de Mac avec 2 disques non solidarisés > sur le HDD secondaire duquel il aurait été question d'installer Windows. Non, mais le cas d'_iMac_ avec 2 disques solidarisés par un Fusion Drive > avec donc un *BOOTCAMP* a priori démarrable sur le HDD grâce à cette configuration logique.

Je n'ai aucune expérience de Windows que je n'ai jamais utilisé comme OS. Je suis donc contraint de me pressurer les méninges d'un point de vue spéculatif > pour essayer de construire une représentation expliquant pourquoi *BOOTCAMP* boote si le HDD est solitaire et ne boote plus s'il est flanqué du SSD. Je suis absolument certain de l'existence d'une *MBR* sur le bloc *0* d'un disque Mac > je sais aussi que cette *MBR* est susceptible de revêtir les 2 formes : "*Protective*" et "*Hybride*" > mais l'idée d'une bascule entre cartes d'amorçage de la part de l'*EFI* selon la nature de l'OS à booter est une pure « idée spéculative » de ma part pour tenter d'expliquer la variation des phénomènes.

--------------------​Je me suis même demandé si l'existence d'un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition-Système *disk1s2* du HDD ne pouvait pas poser un problème. Je te propose de passer la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau du dispositif interne complexe de ce *CoreStorage *> peux-tu le poster ici ? Au cas où il serait noté "_réversible_" > opérer cette réversion (non destructive de l'OS) pour revenir à un système de fichiers *jhfs+* simple > permettrait de vérifier s'il y a une incidence sur la capacité de démarrer de ton * BOOTCAMP.*..


----------

